# My fursona, took a lot of time to draw, critique (and compliments) wellcome.



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 13, 2018)

If you would like to read more about Tenso, and there is a lot, here is his character bio: forums.furaffinity.net: Tenso Koumori, My bat fursona


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Whats the scale? 1 being great 5 sucks?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

I think it is pretty damn good, honestly!


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Whats the scale? 1 being great 5 sucks?



Thank you so much! It means a lot. I think that 5 is the best on the scale


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh hey! It's another bat! He looks super cool. ☆

I only know one other bat on the forums. 
@DarkoKavinsky


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 13, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Oh hey! It's another bat! He looks super cool. ☆
> 
> I only know one other bat on the forums.
> @DarkoKavinsky


 We bats are slowly managing to find eachother  no wonder since bats live in colonies. Thank  you so much for the comment ^^


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 13, 2018)

GenkeiZwei said:


> We bats are slowly managing to find eachother  no wonder since bats live in colonies. Thank  you so much for the comment ^^


Aww no problem. 
I seriously need to find more red pandas myself haha.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

GenkeiZwei said:


> Thank you so much! It means a lot. I think that 5 is the best on the scale


5 it is!!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

A lot of detail in there.  Very nicely done.  

God, everyone around here is so damn creative.  Really impressive.


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 13, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> A lot of detail in there.  Very nicely done.
> 
> God, everyone around here is so damn creative.  Really impressive.



Thank you so much for the kind words!

I like the community preciesly because of that, not to mention how most people are really friendly.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

I couldn't draw myself out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## Vin Vermeer (Jan 13, 2018)

It is good, much better than I can draw!


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I couldn't draw myself out of a wet paper bag.



I watched a lot of tutorials to make this one, what you are seeing is the end resoult of a lot of trial and error. For example, I tried to draw the right foot around 10 times before I was happy with it, and I still think it looks a bit off. Practice is the key


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 13, 2018)

My daughter is a great artist. She is always drawing, sketching, painting, etc. She drew my avatar for me.


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 13, 2018)

Vin Vermeer said:


> It is good, much better than I can draw!



Don't get yourself down, I looked a bunch of tutorials and references for this one. Try "draw with Jazza" youtube chanel, he has really awesome tutorials and generally gives good advices.


----------



## GoatMystic (Jan 13, 2018)

The biggest critique id say has to be some eyelids, if anything makes a expression or "look" seem off is exposing the whole eye. Your charterer seems posed in a calm way but his eyes say shocked, close the eye lids a bit, just enough to obscure the retinas a little bit.


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 13, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My daughter is a great artist. She is always drawing, sketching, painting, etc. She drew my avatar for me.



I like her style  Would love to do an art trade with her, once I have more time on my hands.


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 13, 2018)

GoatMystic said:


> The biggest critique id say has to be some eyelids, if anything makes a expression or "look" seem off is exposing the whole eye. Your charterer seems posed in a calm way but his eyes say shocked, close the eye lids a bit, just enough to obscure the retinas a little bit.



He kinda looks drugged, thank you for the advice, I felt the eyes were off but didn't know what to do to improve them.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 13, 2018)

Wish I knew how to resize it for the forum. But for some reason the forum no longer is allowing me to upload.
Anyways  I even have a partial for him.

So yes. I'm the other bat xD

yeah eyelids would make him look less like he's angry 100% of the time... other than that I do like the design.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 13, 2018)

GenkeiZwei said:


> If you would like to read more about Tenso, and there is a lot, here is his character bio: forums.furaffinity.net: Tenso Koumori, My bat fursona



I like the colors that you went with for your drawing =)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 14, 2018)

I dig it.


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 14, 2018)

MyMonkeyLife said:


> I like the colors that you went with for your drawing =)



Thank you, I like them as well. I would personally never wear pants in that color but on him they look nice


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Wish I knew how to resize it for the forum. But for some reason the forum no longer is allowing me to upload.
> Anyways  I even have a partial for him.
> 
> So yes. I'm the other bat xD
> ...



Thank you, I will play around with eyes a bit, if nothing at least for the avatar. Really digging the advantages of digital art right now ^^


----------

